# cargar librería .dll en Labview



## electronical (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola, estoy realizando un proyecto que trata de mostrar los datos enviados por un micro PSOC esclavo a un maestro conectado por USB al PC. Estoy trabajando con VISUAL C# pero tengo problemas para representar gráficas en tiempo real, ¿En Labview se pueden cargar librerías .dll sin problemas? Necesito cargar una librería para conectar maestro y esclavo

Muchas gracias.


----------

